# Dzp Zimbabwe



## walla10 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi good people on this forum. I got a 4 year permit which is due to expire Feb 2015. I got this permit under the Zimbabwe dispensation programme (DZP) . Does anyone knows if I can be able to renew it?? Rumour going around is the SA government is not going to renew all Dzp permits.

Pliz help


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

As long as you are still employed and can prove it, they will re-new it. I am not sure if that permit will entitle you to apply for a PR after 5 years. I doubt Home affairs will do that.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

*ZIMBABWEAN DISPENSATION PROJECT*

_The Cabinet meeting of the 19 March 2014 approved the approach on the expiry of permits issued under the Special Dispensation for Zimbabweans project (DZP). *In this regard, cabinet agreed that the permit holders will be expected to re-apply for their permits in their country of origi*n. Minister Naledi Pandor will host a media briefing soon to expand on the cabinet decision in this regard._


The decision has far-reaching consequences for 250 000 immigrants that currently hold the permit.


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Skilled said:


> *ZIMBABWEAN DISPENSATION PROJECT*
> 
> _The Cabinet meeting of the 19 March 2014 approved the approach on the expiry of permits issued under the Special Dispensation for Zimbabweans project (DZP). *In this regard, cabinet agreed that the permit holders will be expected to re-apply for their permits in their country of origi*n. Minister Naledi Pandor will host a media briefing soon to expand on the cabinet decision in this regard._
> 
> ...


The DHA is not the Law, I think there are so many loopholes in their statements. Obviously they have lined their ducks in a row. The new rules coming into effect on the first of April say you cannot apply for your initial work permit from within SA. But according to my knowledge some of the permits issued through DZP are classified as WP's thus they should clarify the ambiguity in their rules. 

Secondly those documents that they issued were completely legal, they allowed the recipients to get employment, now that will have a knock on effect for critical positions. If the affected people start engaging legal experts I think they will be able to negotiate a compromise i.e negotiate for waiver of requirements for WP's because these people are already employed through legal means as allowed by the DHA so why would a person working for employer X be considered as a new applicant if they had the permission to apply for that position in the first place.

I think the ppl that got these permits just fell for an unfortunate trap. I do not think Zimbabweans are the only illegals in SA, if the DZP program had genuine intentions then they would have made all the necessary information available including what the implications would be. If they wanted to regularize illegal immigrants why then just the Zimbabwean, what about other nationals. 

These actions will have a huge impact on the future programs by DHA as they are just showing how ruthless they are. Love thy neighbor.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

DZP Permit and General Work Permit are two very different permits according to Home Affairs.

Immigration Act does not even stipulates the DZP Permit. Lawyers will definitely not win any case because it is not in the Immigration Act.

DZP - Dispensation Zimbabwean Permit

Dispensation means _exemption from a rule or usual requirement_. 

This is why DHA tabled the issue in the parliament and it was approved. The department will win all the court cases. 

Of much importance, the DHA is not refusing to accept VISA applications from the holders of DZP permits. They are applying their new law. The holders of DZP permits will have to apply for a change of status and since this permit was invented in parliament, only the parliament will determine the rules and procedures around it.


----------

